# Welches GPS???



## duck_68 (13. Januar 2003)

..........


----------



## felix181 (13. Januar 2003)

Ich würde das Garmin 76 oder 72 empfehlen. Ich habe das Garmin 76 ols Reservegerät an Bord, für den Fall, dass das festeingebaute einmal ausfällt und bin sehr zufrieden..


----------



## schroe (13. Januar 2003)

Hallo Martin,
ich nutze das Garmin GPS 12, bin damit sehr zufrieden und ist relativ günstig (um die 200 Euros)

Neulich wurde hier ein Lowrance Gerät diskutiert, für unter 100 Euros (Angebotspreis). Schau mal unter &quot;Günstig kaufen&quot; nach. Vielleicht ist das was für dich.


----------



## Klausi (13. Januar 2003)

Ich nutze auch das Garmin 12 und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Bei Stollenwerk bekommst Du das GPS von Lowrance für 99 €. #h


----------



## Lengjäger (13. Januar 2003)

Tach auch,

ich wollte mir für dieses Jahr Norwegen das Magellan SporTrak
kaufen. Scheint mir nach dem Vergleich der Datenblätter vergleichbar mit dem Garmin GPS72 und ist günstiger.
Werde mich allerdings noch mal beim Fachhändler eingehen beraten lassen.

Grüße


----------



## Guen (14. Januar 2003)

Garmin GPS12 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (14. Januar 2003)

Hi Martin,

ich denke mal, daß du von den bekannten Firmen (Garmin, Magellan)
nehmen kannst, was du willst. Selbst ältere Geräte würde ich in Betracht
ziehen, wenn es ein Zweitgerät ist. Über die genannten Geräte
habe ich noch nie Schlechtes aus Segler-Kreisen gehört, und da spricht
sich schnell rum, wenn etwas Schrott ist.
Ältere Geräte haben allerdings generell den Nachteil, daß sie
echte Stromschlucker sind, also sollte man Akkus benutzen, sonst
wird das teuer.

Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Januar 2003)

Ich benutze selber das Garmin III PLUS (zur Zeit bei Ebay für etwa 400€). Im Laden für knapp 600 €. Bin damit voll zufrieden. Hatte vorher das Garmin 12. Kann Ralf nur zustimmen mit der Kaufempfehlung zu neuen bzw älteren Modellen von Magellan und Garmin zurückzugreifen. Um so teurer die geräte werden, umso mehr Luxus hat man(integrierte Karten,ect.). Ansonsten reicht ein Garmin 12 voll aus! Ich benutze mein GPS selbst zum Aalangeln auf dem Plöner See und finde damit jede Abbruchkante wieder! Und zu Garmingeräten gibt es mehr deutschsprachige HP im Netz als zu anderen Herstellern!


----------



## Jo (14. Januar 2003)

Ich hab auch das GPS 12 von Garmin....benutze es in Norwegen und bin voll zufrieden damit.
8 Akkus und ein Ladegerät dazu, damit ist man dann für einen ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser gerüstet.

Für das Gerät hab ich knapp 200 Euros bezahlt....das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist meiner Meinung nach ok.

Viele Grüße

Jo


----------



## Tiffy (14. Januar 2003)

Moin Martin,

ich benutze ein Lowrance Globalmap 100 und bin vollstens zufrieden. Bisschen traurig finde ich das die Kartenmodule so teuer sind. Aber von der Genauigkeit her gibt es nichts zu meckern. Hat schon so einiges mitgemacht das Gerät. Vom quer durchs Boot fliegen bis ins Wasser fallen war alles dabei. Echt robust das Ding. Bei voller Leistungsfähigkeit halten die 4  1,5 V Akkus so ca. 4 - 6 Stunden je nach Qualität und Ladezustand. Im Energiesparmodus so ca. 18 Stunden. Dann rechnet mir das Gerät aber nicht oft genug die Positionen aus weil ich ja öfters mal Schleppe und schon gerne genau weiß wo ich da lang schleppe. Ich schließe das Ding immer an die Bootsbatterie oder einen extra Accu ( vom Echolot ) mittels Kabel an. Dann brauch ich mir keine Sorgen über die Batterien zu machen. Einige Trollingguides haben mir damals das Gerät empfohlen und ich muss sagen das es was die Genauigkeit angeht fast an ein DGPS rankommt da es auch Landsender anpeilt.

Das Gerät scheint auf dem ersten Blick mit dem Eagle Gerät Baugleich zu sein, welches gerade im AB-Topschop für 119,- € angeboten wird. Müsste man mal erfragen.  Wenn es so ist gibt es für das Geld nichts besseres.


----------



## ACP-Holger (14. Januar 2003)

Hey ho Tiffy,

das Eagle Map Guide ist fast baugleich mit dem Global Map 100.
Der einzige Unterschied zum größeren Bruder ist das die Groups A-J beim Map Guide nicht frei programmierbar sind. 
Wenn jemand Wert auf das freie programmieren legt, kann er das auch unter den Nav und Plotter Bildschirmen sich anlegen.
Brauchst du aber eigentlich nur als Weltenumsegler.


c ya 



Holger


----------



## Tiffy (14. Januar 2003)

Stimmt Holger,

ist für Angler kein wirklicher Nachteil. 

Na denn wüsste ich was ich kaufen würde wenn ich müsste  :g 

Ist ja ein Plotter mit drin und deshalb lohnen sich die 20,- € zum Globalnav an Mehrausgabe auch, obwohl das Globalnav auch sehr gut zum Angeln zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## Angelwebshop (14. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

mögliche Gründe dafür das zur Zit auch verschiedene GPS_Empfänger  Peiswert auf den Markt geworfen werden liegt unter anderm daran, das es was die Genauigkeit angeht ein paar neue Erweiterungssysteme für den GPS-Empfang installiert sind. Dieser neue Standart wird meist von den geräten dann nicht unterstützt. 

Es handelt sich dabei um das sogenannte EGNOS   (European Geostationary Navigation Overlay Service) sowie umd das MSAS  (Multi-Functional Satellite Augmentation System)was von den Japanern ausgetüfftelt worden ist. Das dritte im Bunde ist noch das sogenannte  WAAS -System (WAAS = Wide Area Augmentation System.

Der Oberbegriff für alle ist,SBAS   (Satellite Based Augmentation Systems, Satellitengestützte Erweiterungssysteme)

Diese neuen Systeme sind in der Lage die von den Satelltten ausgestrahlten Fehlerquellen wie etwa Langzeitfehler der Satellitenpositionen,Kurz- und Langzeitfehler der Satellitenuhren,IONO Korrekturgitter und Integritätsinformationen der Satelitten auszulesen und zu korrigieren. Dadurch wird eine Genauigkeit der angezeigten Positionen von unter 1 Meter erreicht.

Die korrigierten Daten werden nun an  Geostationäre Satelliten gesendet, diese wiederrum senden auf der gleichen Frequenz wie die GPS-Satelliten ein ähnliches Singnal aus das von dem Gps empfangen wird und zur Korrektur der Positionen dient. 

Also bitte immer nachfragen beim GPS-Kauf ob SBAS (Satellite Based Augmentation Systems, Satellitengestützte Erweiterungssysteme)  wie EGNOS, WAAS, oder MSAS unterstützt werden. 

Die neueren Garmin sowie Magelan Geräte unterstützen dieses System.

Positionsgenauigkeit ohne SBAS 15 Meter 
Differential-GPS (DGPS)-Genauigkeit 3 - 5 Meter 
Genauigkeit mit aktiviertem WAAS/EGNOS 1 - 3 Meter


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2003)

Wenn die Amis ernst machen im Irak ist eh vorbei mit der Genauigkeit. War  ja auch das letzte Mal so.
Da das GPS ein militärisches System ist und sowohl die USA wie auch deren potentielle Gegner das System zur Steuerung von Lenkwaffen wie dem Tomahawk (Cruise missile) nutzen, schalten die USA ein nur ihnen bekannte &quot;Mißweisung&quot; ein, was in der Praxis heißt, daß bis zu 250m Abweichung möglich sind.


----------



## Angelwebshop (14. Januar 2003)

@Thomas,

gerade deshalb ist der neue Standart wichtig, er funktioniert übrigens zur zeit nur über Europa, den USA und in teilen von Asien ( Japan ).

Aber Fakt ist, das die Anschaltung der Missweisung zu großen Problemen in der zivilen Luftfahrt führen würde. 

Daher ist auch im falle eines Krieges damit nicht zu rechnen, da heutezutage mit den verfügbaren Korrekturprogrammen das alles wieder gerade gebogen wird, und die GPS-Satelitten längst nicht mehr nur von den USA kontrolliert werden.

Die Abweichung mit Missweisung beträgt aber nicht 250 Meter sondern bis zu 100 Metern. ( habe es gerade nachgelesen )


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2003)

Kann sein mit den hundert Metern, meine Infos sind da schon etwas älter.


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Januar 2003)

Ich glaub, das ist eher umgekehrt. Im Frieden verschlüsselt und im Krieg freigeschaltet. Zumindest beim Kuwaitkrieg war das bei meinem Eagle-Hand-GPS so. Ging auf einmal auf den Meter genau :z


----------



## Tiffy (15. Januar 2003)

Hmm,

ist ja interessant. Ich frag mich gerade wie die Missweisung denn aussieht. Ich meine wenn man missgewiesen wird, wird man dann immer an die gleiche Stelle missgewiesen oder ändert sich das ständig ?? 

Nehmen wir mal an man fängt an zu Angeln wenn diese Missweisung schon aktiviert ist. Dann findet man eine gute Stelle und setzt einen missgewiesenen Wegpunkt. Ist die Missweisung am nächsten Tag noch die gleiche müsste man den Punkt ja auch wieder anfahren können wenn nicht ständig die Signale geändert werden. Klar, im nächsten Jahr sieht dann alles anders aus, aber so innerhalb einer Woche ??


----------



## Angelwebshop (15. Januar 2003)

@Tiffy,

also wenn Missweisung dann auch schon bei der nächsten Drift. Soll Heißen Du findest die Stelle an der Du deine 
Position gespeichert hast nicht mehr wieder, sondern immer mit der Toleranz von den 100 Metern.

Aber ich glaube das die Missweisung selbst imm Falle eines
Krieges gegen Sadam nicht mehr eingeschaltet wird.


----------



## Tiffy (15. Januar 2003)

Moin Herbert,

ich weiß ja nicht ob es damit zusammenhängt. Letztens war ich mal im Frankfurter Raum unterwegs. Ich fahr so schön über die Autobahn, schon seit ca. 50 Km. Auf mal befindet sich mein Auto laut Navisystem ca. 150 Meter neben der Autobahn. ( Laut Bildschirm bin ich mit 200Km/h über den Acker gefahren ) Ich denk ich guck nicht richtig. Das ging so 5 Km lang und dann war alles wieder ok. Kann es sein das sowas auch an der Missweisung liegt ?? Das blöde war das ich in diesen 5 Km eigendlich die Autobahn wechseln musste. Leider war für kurze Zeit die Route futsch weil so ein Navisystem ja nicht von jedem Acker aus ne neue Route berechnet. Na ja, musste einen kleinen Umweg nehmen. Schon komisch, hatte ich vorher und hinterher noch 
nie.

Hab mal überlegt ob da vielleicht irgendeine Militärische Einrichtung in der Nähe war oder so. Weiß ich jetzt aber nicht so genau. In der Nähe Frankfurt/Main wird es sowas bestimmt geben. Ob man da auch punktgenau missweisen kann ??


----------



## Kalle25 (15. Januar 2003)

Kann schon sein Tiffy.

Dann warst Du wohl in der Nähe des Gambacher Kreuzes. In der Gegend (nördliche Wetterau) üben die Amerikaner gerne mit Ihrer EloKa (elektronische Kampfführung). Ausserdem gibt es da ein paar Landeplätze, die auch mit allem erdenklichen Schnickschnack ausgestattet sind.


----------



## Tiffy (15. Januar 2003)

Jep, genau da war es Kalle.


----------



## ACP-Holger (15. Januar 2003)

Hi Herbert,

hilf mir mal weiter bitte. Hab gehört das EGNOS noch gar nicht im vollen Betrieb ist. Das soll ja noch ein paar Jahre dauern. Und das WAAS soll in unseren Breiten nur auf hoher See funktioniern, weil die Sattellitenpositionen sehr nahe am Äquator sind. Ist da was dran ?
Danke!


c ya


Holger


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. Januar 2003)

Meist liegt aber eine Missweisung eindeutig an der Fehlbedienung des Gerätes vom Nutzer. Falsches Positionsformat, falsches Kartendatum, falsche Höheneinstellung ect. Nachzulesen ist es hier. Desweiteren sollte immer das neueste Update(ist sehr wichtig) drauf sein(z.B Garmin 12 Version 4.58  und Garmin III Plus Version 2.6) Dieses Update beinhaltet Differenztabellen, die die Mißweisungen von Satelitten und geographischen Gegebenheiten ausbessert. Soviel ich weiß bietet nur Garmin auf seine HP  diesen Service an. Allerdings sollte man vorm Updaten überprüfen, ob die Stromversorgung(Batteriensatz(neu)) sichergestellt ist!

WAAS kann man nur in Nordamerika empfangen. Hier  kann man mehr darüber erfahren. Außerdem können nur GPS der neuen Generatioon wie etrex oder das Garmin 76 diese Signale , wie Egnos , ect. empfangen.

Garmingeräte  die EGNOS fähig sind! Hat wohl kaum einer hier!!!

Hier ein kleiner Testergebnis  dazu.

Also erst die Einstellungen für die Karten und dem GPS übereinstimmen und dann evtl. bekannte Mißweisungen eingeben!


----------

